# Neu mit neuem Teich



## HanZZ (8. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich bereits vor einigen Wochen angemeldet hatte, bin ich nun endlichg zu Tat geschritten und kann nun ein bisschen wasvon unserem Teichprojekt in Bonn vorzeigen, womit sich eine Vorstellung lohnt... (vlnr)

- Uferrand-System mit Hartplastik-Band (als Kapillar-Sperre kommt dann Kies und ein Rasenkantenstein dahinter)
- der ausgehobene Teich mit Waschbeton am Boden (denn da soll später noch ein Pfosten in der Beton-Bütt hinzu)
- 300g-Flies drin (z.T. doppelt, weil uns der Teichhandel viel zu viel verkauft hat)
- 300+ kg EPDM-Folie, das wäre von Hand nicht gegangen! (hier haben wir zwar auch zuviel, aber das aufgrund eines Messfehlers)

Befüllt ist das ganze inzwischen zu 1/4 aus unserem Brunnen, mehr pix später heute nachmitteg...

Cheers

HanZZ

Fortsetzung.... (wieder von links nach rechts)

- "Wo ist denn hier vorne"?
- "Wasser marsch!"
- Hinter die Steine soll das Substrat hin.
- Hinten links aus dem Brunnen kommt das Wasser. Das sind 9 Beton-Ringe a 1m Durchmesser, je 50cm hoch, d.h. ab Oberkante 
Erdreich ca 3,80m tief. Damit dauert es ca 12h bis (geschätzt) 1000-1100l Wasser zapfbar sind
- Die Falten werden langsam weniger, sie aber ganz weg zu bekommen ist wohl Illusion?

Der Bereich vor dem Teich, in dem jetzt nur Kies liegt, soll im Frühjahr mit Holz ge"deck"t werden. 
Damit das Holz dann auf der rechten Seite wie ein Steg ein Stückchen über den Teich hinausstehen kann, haben wir unter der Folie und dem Flies mittels Waschbetonplatten für einen ebenen Untergrund gesorgt, auf den dann eine Mörtelwanne o.ä. gefüllt mit Beton und unterlegt mit Flies einen Stützpfeiler aufnehmen kann.

(Ich bin übrigens der stabile junge Mann mit dem gelben T-Shirt)

Bis zum nächsten WE ist nun erstmal Pause, dann will ich Substrat einfüllen und evtl die überschüssige Folie abschneiden. Auf dem braunen Acker soll nämlich möglichst bald Rasen gesät werden, damit man irgendwann auch wieder ohne Gummistiefel in den Garten kann. Fische sollen erst im Frühjahr rein, dann werde ich auch die Filteranlage in Betrieb nehmen. Durch die zuviel gelieferte Folie haben wir nun mehr als genug übrig für einen Bachlauf am geplanten Holzdeck vorbei. 
Ein paar Pflanzen wird's aber sicher dieses Jahr noch geben, meine Freundin ist schon ganz hibbelig, wann sie endölioch anfangen kann.

Cheers

HanZZ

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich mich latürnich direkt in den ersten 2 Postings, meiner Vorstellung, im Forum vertan. 

Mein Name ist Hans, ich komme aus Bonn und habe meinen Teich im "Bau eines Teiches" -Unterforum eingestellt. 
Alles andere "drüben" Mea culpa. ;-) 

Cheers

HanZZ

Edit by Dodi: ich hab's mal zusammengeführt und ins Forum "Ich und mein Teich" verschoben.


----------



## Dodi (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans,

na dann: :willkommen hier im Forum!

Sieht ja alles schon gut aus! 

Ich habe Deine Beiträge hier mal hin verschoben, obwohl zum Thema Teichbau hätte es auch gepasst. - Aber egal, Du wolltest Dich ja hiermit vorstellen.

Dann beeil Dich mal mit den Pflanzen, die Zeit wird allmählich knapp! Ich finde es übrigens schön und vernünftig, dass Du erst nächstes Jahr Fische einsetzen möchtest. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt und bei uns viel Spaß!


----------



## HaMaKi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans,

viele Grüsse aus der Nähe (von Troisdorf nach Bonn)   Wir wünschen Dir viel Spaß und Antworten auf noch offene Fragen hier in diesem umfangreichen, toll gestalteten Forum. Wir sind selber noch Teich-'Frischlinge' und bereits jetzt massivst mit dem Virus infiziert   Hach ist datt schööön!

Viele Grüsse   Marita


----------



## HanZZ (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Yep, nach Troisdorf kann ich von meinem Office aus fast hinschauen. 

Hübsche Fotos von 'nem hübeschen Teich habt Ihr da. Nur mit der Uferwall-Geschichte kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden. Ich hoffe, dass das mit meinem Plastik-Ufer auch dauerhaft funktioniert. 

UND:Eins Eurer Fotos heisst: "Blick auf den späteren Bachlauf". Dazu muss ich Euch sagen: Euer Bachlauf sieht aus wie der Nacken eines Schäferhundes! 

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## Kolja (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans,

Herzlich willkommen hier.


Eins ist mir aufgefallen, schneidet die Folie nicht zu früh ab, da kann sich noch einiges senken und hinterher fehlt sie dir.

Viel Spaß mit Teich, Pflanzen und hier im Forum.


----------



## HanZZ (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> ....schneidet die Folie nicht zu früh ab, da kann sich noch einiges senken und hinterher fehlt sie dir.



Hmhh... 

nach inzwischen 9 Brunnenfüllungen (also geschätzt 10kL) hat das Wasser die letzte Stufe vorm Rand erreicht, bzw z.T schon überflutet (da haben wir nach Augenmaß geshaped und nicht wie beim Rand per Laser ausgemessen).

Wieviel sollte ich denn dann noch stehenlassen?

Morgen will der Gartenbauer mit Rüttel-Egge und Grassamen anrücken um den jetztigen Acker in einen feinen Rasen zu verwandeln. Dazu hatte ich eigentlich vor, heute abend nochmal Falten glatt zu ziehen und dann die überflüssige Folie zu kappen. Wenn ich 40-50cm "stehen lasse" kann ich die ja dann zum Teichinneren einrollen. Aber das Riesenstück, um dass sich der Folienhändler beim Abmessen vertan hat (12,20m x 4,00m, im vorletzten Foto ganz gut zu erkennen, die linke und hintere Seite der Folie) muss vorher ab.

Danach gibt's auch nochmal neue Pix. 

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## HanZZ (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

So sieht's nach 2 weiteren Pump-Durchgängen und dem Abschneiden der überflüssigen Folie aus. Wir haben übetrall 60+ cm stehenlassen. Leider hat's gestern abend geregnet, so dass der Gartenbauer heute nicht kommt, um den Rasen einzusäen.  

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## Kolja (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans,

60 cm ist doch genau richtig. Ich würde erst abschneiden, wenn die Randgestaltung komplett fertig ist. Bei mir habe ich im Nachhinein doch noch einiges geändert. Jetzt steht nur noch 2-3 cm über, die werde ich im nächsten Frühjahr kappen.
Wie wollt ihr das denn mit dem Rand machen? Ich habe das mit der Plastikkante nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## HanZZ (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hans,
> 60 cm ist doch genau richtig.



Das ist das, was wir _*NACH*_ dem Abschneiden noch überlappen haben. Die grossen Rollen auf dem letzten Foto sind das, was wir gestern abend gekappt haben.



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wollt ihr das denn mit dem Rand machen? Ich habe das mit der Plastikkante nicht richtig verstanden.



Das Teichrandsystem ist wir ein flexibeles Hart-PVC-Band, das an Pflöcke geschraubt den Teichrand ergibt. Das haben wir mit 'nem Laser-Nivellierer exakt auf eine Höhe gebracht. Ausserhalb des Teichs (wenn er voll ist) kommt eine Kiesmulde dahinter und ein Rasenkantenstein, damit's einen glatten Übergang zum Rasen gibt. Ob das wirklich der wahre Sack voll Zwerge ist, weiss ich noch nicht, aber es gefällt mir von der Idee her besser als die Idee mit dem Uferwall.

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## Kolja (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans,



> Das ist das, was wir NACH dem Abschneiden noch überlappen haben.



das habe ich schon so verstanden. Mit diesen 60 cm kann man doch gut den Rand erstmal gestalten und hat auch noch Möglichkeiten für Änderungen.

Wie wollt ihr denn die Folie am Plastik festmachen?


----------



## HanZZ (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hans,
> Wie wollt ihr denn die Folie am Plastik festmachen?









Ich hoffe, meine kleine Grafik kann das einigermassen verdeutlichen (selbstgemalt, (c) by me).
Am Plastik wird die Folie latürnich gar nicht festgemacht, sondern unter einer Kiesschicht im kleinen Graben dahinter. 

Am vergangeben WE haben wir erstmal die bestehende __ Tannen-Hecke (In Post 7 im Hintergrund zu sehen) mit Taxus (__ Eibe) "unter"-pflanzt. Die Tannen sind nämlich nicht wirklich als Hecke geeignet, und wenn die Eiben gross genug sind, um ein bisschen Sichtschutz zum Weg hin zu geben, kommen die Tannen weg.

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## Kolja (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans oder HanZZ,

wie rede ich dich richtig an?

Ja, jetzt kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Wenn ihr das so baut, so ragt jedoch noch ein sichtbarer, wahrscheinlich ziemlich faltiger Streifen Folie aus dem Wasser. Sichtbare Folie wird durch Sonneneinstrahlung auf Dauer porös.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Die Idee mit dem Kunststoffband find ich Klasse, aber habt ihr an einen Überlauf gedacht ? Denn wenn es überall gleich hoch ist, läuft das Wasser ja unkontrolliert überall über die Kante


----------



## HanZZ (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hans oder HanZZ,
> 
> wie rede ich dich richtig an?



Hallo Andrea, 
tja, das ist das Problem der Schriftform, akustisch bleibt sich's ja gleich ;-)
In der direkten Anrede bevorzuge ich latürnich den mir angetauften Namen Hans.



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jetzt kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Wenn ihr das so baut, so ragt jedoch noch ein sichtbarer, wahrscheinlich ziemlich faltiger Streifen Folie aus dem Wasser. Sichtbare Folie wird durch Sonneneinstrahlung auf Dauer porös



Stimmt natürlich. Wir haben vor, auf dem Rand schon noch ein paar schöne Steine zu drapieren, das habe ich aber auf der Zeichnung nicht eingezeichnet, dann wäre das Prinzip nicht so anschaulich 'rausgekommen. Ich hab' auch schon darüber nachgedacht, dass vielleicht an ein paar Stellen die NG-Ufermatte noch nachhelfewn muss. Nackte Folie will ich selbstredend nicht dauerhaft sehen. 



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit dem Kunststoffband find ich Klasse, aber habt ihr an einen Überlauf gedacht ? Denn wenn es überall gleich hoch ist, läuft das Wasser ja unkontrolliert überall über die Kante



Nope, an einen Überlauf habe ich bislang keinen Gedanken verschwendet. Ich sehe darin aber auch kein Problem, wenn's in den Kiesgraben hinter dem Randsystem bei Überfüllung ein bisschen reinsuppt? Es kann doch von da aus ohne Probs ins Erdreich versickern. Prinzipiell habe ich aus vielen Posts hier im Forum herausgelesen, dass eher Wasser verdunstet, als dass man sich über zuviel Wasser Gedanken machen müsste.. 

Und selbst wenn das Ufer-Band überall gleich hoch ist, spannen wir die Folie ja nicht bombenfest und milimetergenau drüber, so dass es hier sicher zu Unebenheiten kommt, und sich ein natürlicher Überlauf herausstellen wird.

Cheers

HanZZ  (der eigentlich Hans heisst, aber sich nunmal extra einen Nick ausgesucht hat)


----------



## HanZZ (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Soo, nach dem Winter haben wir unser Teichprojekt latürnich weitergeführt.

Ufermatte, Kapillar-Sperrgraben (tolles Wort) BioTech18 mit 16.000er Aquamax einige Pflanzen aber noch keine Fische waren unsere letzten Aktionen. 

Zum Einbau der Ufermatten hatte ich das Wasser ca. zur Hälfte abgepumpt und anschliessend mit Brunnenwasser wieder aufgefüllt. Natürlich hatten wir uns im Ufergraben einen ungewollten Auslauf gebaut, aber auch den haben wir inzwischen gefunden und beseitigt. 

Pumpe und BioTech18 laufen inzwischen seit 2 Wochen und das Wasser macht bislang keine Anstalten seine grün-trübliche Färbung zugunsten des garantierten Klarwassers zu verändern. 

In der (übrigens sehr spärlich ausgefallenen) Bedienungsanleitung des Filters ist erwähnt, dass es eine Zeit dauert, bis der Filter richtig wirkt (Starter-Bakterien aus dem beiliegenden Töpfchen habe ich natürlich eingefüllt).
Kann das aus Eurer Sicht jemand etwas konkretisieren? Muss der Filter 3 Wochen oder 3 Monate laufen, bevor man irgendeine Wirkung sieht?

Ja, und ich werde auch ein paar Fotos machen, wie's jetzt aussieht  

Cheers

HanZZ

PS: Ach so, ich habe auch einen Bitron UVC-Vorsatz für den Filter, habe diesen aber noch nicht anmontiert, nachdem ich gelesen habe, man solle den Filter erstmal allein werkeln lassn.


----------



## HanZZ (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Bin ich versehentlich jemandem auf den Fuss getreten, war meine Frage zu doof oder gibt's ohne Fotos keine Antworten mehr?


----------



## simon (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

hallo hanzz
deine klarwassergarantie bezieht sich auf das ganze __ filtersystem
das besteht aus  filter,pumpe und bitron uvc
dsweiteren dauert es halt wirklich bis so ein filter eingelaufen ist,wie lange genau ist schwer zu sagen.
ich denke aber eher 3 monate als 3 wochen
gruss simon


----------



## toschbaer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hanz mit z,
bestelle Dir Fermentgetreide von Kanne und zwar 5 L .
nach 2tagen sollte es geliefert sein und Du gibst 3l verdünnt mit 10l Wasser mit der Gießkanne in Deinem Teich. Nach jeweils 4 Tagen je 1l auf 5l Wasser und Du wirst sehen das Dein Wasser klar wird  
axo: die uvc bitte nicht einschalten  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## simon (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

hallo toschbär
hab ich doch auch gleich mal geordert.
versuch macht kluch
gruss simon


----------



## HanZZ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

So, ich hab' mal ein paar pics hochgeladen, um zu zeigen, wie sich das Ganze seit dem Herbst verändert hat.

Wenn jemand schätzen mag, wieviel Liter das sind... 

Was ich bezüglich des grünen Wassers machen werde, weiss ich immer noch nicht so recht. Die Aussagen sind ja doch z-T- widersprüchlich. 

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*



simon schrieb:


> hallo toschbär
> hab ich doch auch gleich mal geordert.
> versuch macht kluch
> gruss simon



Hallo Simon,

und - bist Du jetzt kluch? Und läßt Du uns teilhaben?


----------



## HanZZ (3. Juni 2009)

*So langsam klärt sich die Sache*

Kluch - wohl nicht, ich bin ja auch nicht Simon. Aber klücher als vor 2 Wochen 

Vergangene Woche habe ich den UV-Brenner nachgerüstet und siehe da...

Ein paar Goldfische habe ich zur Erbauung eingelassen. 
10 ganz kleine goldene, 5 ganz kleine gelbe (je ca 5cm) und je einen großen (10cm) gelben und goldenen. 

Heute wurde das Terassenholz geliefert, darunter wird nächste Woche der Kies und der restliche Folienüberstand verschwinden. Wenn das Wasser noch ein bisschen klarer geworden ist, werde ich auch die Pumpe auf die unterste Etage versetzen und die Skimmer-Einzelteile, die ih dann wiederzufinden hoffe, wieder zusammensetzen und den Skimmer in Betrieb nehmen.

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hi,

weißt Du, so vierzig bis fünfzig Pflanzen hätten Deinem Teich für den Anfang besser getan, als gleich mit Fischen und UV loszulegen.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans,
ich bin eigentlich recht angetan von deinem Teich. Vor allem auf diese Größe - ich könnt glatt neidisch werden. Aber ich schließe mit Anett an, da gehören doch noch viel mehr Pflanzen rein. Du hast doch schon alles dafür angelegt, ich meine da sind doch einige Stufen mit Substrat zu sehen. Da kannst du doch jetzt reinpacken, was du nur kriegen kannst. Du wirst sehen, das sieht super aus und kommt auch deinem Wasser zugute. 

LG Eva


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Servus Hanzz

Herzlich Willkommen

Bin eigentlich nicht so angetan von deinem Teich wie Eva 
OK, die Fläche/Volumen ist schon für Fischbesatz ausreichend, nur sollte einmal "die Welt" für Fische lebenswert sein 

Und leider da sehe ich noch nichts, was Fischen gefallen würde 

Da sind erstmal fast keine Pflanzen . Fische lieben Pflanzen, um sich darin zu verstecken, ihren Laich darin abzulegen und sie abzukauen, aber nicht zu fressen 

Und sie helfen seeeeehr die Wasserqualität zu verbessern 

Es wäre besser gewesen zuerst einmal üppig Pflanzen zu pflanzen und diese einmal einwachsen zu lassen, als jetzt schon Fische einzusetzen. Hast du eigentlich den "NITRITPEAK" abgewartet 
Könnte sein das es den Fischen gar nicht schmeckt, dein Teichwasser zu atmen :beeten
Wasserwerte messen wäre hier angebracht, um den Fischen ein überleben zu ermöglichen und in Folge lebenswerter zu machen 

Sorry, klingt jetzt alles sehr hart, aber den Fischen zu liebe würde ich schnell den Rat mit den Pflanzen aufnehmen.


----------



## HanZZ (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Euch ist schon klar, dass das nicht die Endausbaustufe ist, gell? 

Sicher kommen da noch weitere Pflanzen rein. Wie ich schon schrieb, könen wir nun, nachdem wir ausser Algen auch wieder etwas sehen können, damit loslegen. Die Wasserwerte (das (Brunnen-)Wasser ist seit September drin) habe ich mit Teststreifen gecheckt, bevor ich die Fische eingesetzt habe, da ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Die Fische machen auch durchaus den Eindruck, daß sie sich wohl fühlen. Und interessanter als das (abgesehen von Wasser und den Fischen) leere Verkaufsbecken, das sie vorher hatten, ist es sicherlich auch diesem Teich. 

Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Servus Hanzz

Wollte Dir nicht auf den Schlips treten 

Sondern nur darauf hinweisen, wie man einen Teich eigentlich nicht in Betrieb nehmen sollte .
Du hättest dir das "Grüne" Wasser weitest gehend ersparen können (OK , die erstmalige Algenblüte nach dem befüllen, wäre dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht erspart geblieben), wenn du schon im vorhinein Pflanzen, in ergiebiger Anzahl in den Teich gesetzt hättest.

Da nutzt auch ein Filter nix, sich nur auf die "Technik" verlassen, vorallem der UVC die Arbeit machen lassen, ist in meinen Augen genau der verkehrte Weg.

Zuerst sollte sich einmal ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen, dann kann man über Fische und einhergehend über Technik nachdenken .

Es ist mir schon klar, die Geduld wird schon sehr strapaziert, wenn man erst einmal das Wasser im Teich hat und man schon sehnlichst darauf wartet, endlich die Fische in den Teich setzen zu können.
Aber genau dieses Geduld aufbringen ist bei vielen Teichlern das größte Problem. 
Es werden leider viel zu früh die Fische in noch nicht eingefahrene Teiche ausgesetzt

Und dann kommt meißt der Hilfeschrei ...... Grünes Wasser oder die Fische sterben oder ..... 

Sind wir denn nicht Hier in einem Forum, wo man solche Mißstände aufzeigt und damit vielen Teichlern zu einem schönen, *GESUNDEN* Teich verhilft .

Also nix für ungut und ich wünsche Dir, nachdem du hoffentlich viele Pflanzen gesetzt hast, immer klares, gesundes Wasser, so das deine Fische lebenswerte Bedingungnen vorfinden


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hallo Hans,
ich wollte dir auch nicht auf den Schlips treten.  Ein kleiner Tipp, wenn du grad kleine Zeit für die Pflanzaktion hast - kauf halt erst mal Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat, Wassernuss - was du halt auf die Schnelle bekommen kannst - und dann ab damit ins Wasser. Macht keine Arbeit, sieht gut aus, macht den Algen Konkurrenz und die Fische können sich z.B. drunter verstecken oder versammeln oder oder 
Gruß Eva


----------



## HanZZ (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Schon OK, ich hatte heute morgen noch gar keinen Schlips an 

Da ich heute morgen erst gegen 10 meinen ersten Termin hatte, bin ich vor der Arbeit nochmal im Gartenmarkt gewesen und habe noch ein paar Pflanzen gekauft. Allerdings ist am Samstag erstmal Holzverlegen angesagt. I'll keep you posted.

HanZZ


----------



## prelude2205 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

Hi Hanzz,
einen schönen Teich hast Du dir da geschaffen
Wo hast Du denn das schwarze Rohr her, welches vom Filter in den Teich gelangt?
Hast Du irgendeine Idee, wie man den Filter am besten "Verschwinden" lassen kann?
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen den gleichen aufgebaut und noch keine gute Idee den Optisch zu verschönern.
Schönen Gruß aus dem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## HanZZ (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*



prelude2205 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das schwarze Rohr her, welches vom Filter in den Teich gelangt?



Dir Rohre habe ich im Gartenbau-Markt gekauft, wo's auch die Oase Produkte gibt. 
Vermutlich sind das aber Standardmaß-Rohre, die man im Baumarkt für einen Bruchteil des Oase-Preises bekäme. Hab' aber in dem Moment nicht schnell genug geschaltet. 



prelude2205 schrieb:


> Hast Du irgendeine Idee, wie man den Filter am besten "Verschwinden" lassen kann?



Meine "Idee" sind im Moment Sträucher, aber wesentlich konkreter ist die idee bei mir leider auch noch nicht.


Cheers

HanZZ


----------



## HanZZ (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neu mit neuem Teich*

So sieht's inzwischen aus....


----------

